

Collected Talks from MIT Collective Intelligence 2012 Conference - rms
http://cci.mit.edu/ci2012/plenaries/index.html

======
rms
I didn't know this conference existed until about 5 minutes ago, and Session 1
is something like an obscure personal favorite topic of mine, so my
intellectual curiosity has been greatly gratified. At least until I switch to
Reddit.

~~~
DennisP
I didn't make it to the conference but I've met the organizers. They also run
the climatecolab: <http://www.climatecolab.org>

...which is attempting to harness collective intelligence to figure out
solutions to climate change. I managed to win a couple of their contests, and
ended up making presentations at Congress and the U.N.

For the coming year they're going to host winning presentations at MIT and
bring in investors.

------
jermaink
Exactly :) Anyone having questions on that can contact me.

